# مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية(4



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2010)

*مصطلحات وتعاريف طقسية

:download:

*
*الدسقولية:*
هو كتاب تعاليم الآباء الرسل.

*الدف :*
جزءان دائريان من المعدن يقرعان يخرجان نغمآ لضبط الألحان.

*دورة يهوذا:*
دورة عكسية من الشمال لليمين باستعمال الدف المقلوب , وهى بدون صلبان أو رايات.

*دير:*
المكان الذى يقيم فيه الآباء الرهبان.

*ذكصولوجية:*
كلمة يونانية بمعنى كلام للتمجيد , وهى تعنى تماجيد.

*رفاع :*
تعنى رفع أو إبعاد الأطعمة الفطارى من البيوت إستعدادآ للصوم.

*رفع بخور:*
هى صلوات إستعدادية تقام عشية القداس وفى صباحه الباكر.

*زنار:*
من كلمة يونانية معناها حزام أو منطقة , وهى عبارة عن شريط من الحرير يربط فى كتف المعمد أو المكرس علامة الأرتباط بالمسيح , كما يربط فى كتف العريس علامة الأتحاد بالعروس فى المسيح.


*المرجع:*
*كتاب كنيستى الأرثوذكسية... ما أجملك!!*

تقديم: *نيافة الأنبا متاؤس والأنبا يوسف
*

إعداد: القس بيشوى حلمى 
كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس-شبرا


:Love_Letter_Send:أذكرونا فى صلواتكم
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 فبراير 2010)

*تعاريف جميله ومهمه فعلا من اساسيات الكنيسه*
*بشكرك يا عزيزي*
*ربنل يبارك خدمتك*
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك دايمــــــــا


----------



## سور (17 فبراير 2010)

مصطلحات مهم جدا اننا نعرفها فى كنيستنا
ميرررسى ربنا موجود لمجهودك الغالى
الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا
شكرا ليك على المصطلحات
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2010)

*أشكركم لمحبتكم ولتشجيعكم*
* سلام المسيح لكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 فبراير 2010)

*







أنا متابع كل مواضيع المصطلحات القبطيه

الرائع جدا

شكرا ليكم ... الرب يسوع معاكم










​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك 
بشكركم لتشجيعكم
الرب يفرح قلبكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------

